# CCA-Texas Banquet Rods



## Harm-N-Rods (Feb 4, 2011)

I donated these four rods for the CCA-Texas Banquet. Two marbled, one tiger, and one woman's chevron wrap.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Pretty cool looking rods.
Can you tell us a little about them?


----------



## Harm-N-Rods (Feb 4, 2011)

Styxx.......
Sorry it took so long, but here it goes. These rods were all 7'0" I-M6 Light Action Saltwater blanks. I marbled a pair (spinning and casting) with white, black and red with the CCA logo. Another Casting rod was a Tiger wrap with red metallic and a metallic pearl. The pink spinning rod was a "flame" chevron wrap with shades of pink, purple, and red. All were standard long-handled setups. The auctions went well........ my rods helped raise just under $1K! I was very pleased!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful gear. Great cause


----------

